# Deleted



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

omitted


----------



## David Taylor (Feb 15, 2020)

I will take it. Best to email me, [email protected]


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

DT it's yours


----------



## 18inchBrown (May 1, 2016)

What's wrong with it? I started using UV resin last year and it really makes a nice finish to heads especially clousers. It's good for putting eyes on streamers. It's also good for fixing foam mistakes. Did you give it a chance?


----------



## Sonder (May 9, 2020)

I don't like the finish. I use super goo and went back to that. I don't like the tackieness of how it finishes. A friend reccomended it I got some and it's just not for me. I tied 78 flies with it so hmm yes I gave it a chance 😆


----------



## 18inchBrown (May 1, 2016)

I use the thin hard. I got you. I should have read your post closely or my retention is bad. I used the flex for flashback.


----------

